# Has anyone conceived from sex on the day after smiley face (Clear Blue Digital)?



## floridagirl19

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum. I am 33 and my fiancee and I have been not trying, not preventing for close to a year with no results. Finally after convincing him, the past two months we have been actively trying. I am using the Clear Blue Digital Ovulation tests (the regular, not the advanced). 

I am also tracking my cervical mucus, however I have been experiencing some dryness recently so I also purchased Preseed and we have been using that the past few times we have been intimate. I started to notice some egg white cervical mucus on Friday and I would have loved to start trying with my fiancee right then but he was out of town Friday, Saturday and did not return until late Sunday. I kept using the Clear Blue OPKs and saw a smiley face on Sunday late afternoon (around 4:00-5:00 p.m.). My fiancee was too tired when he returned from his work trip late Sunday, so we did not have sex until Monday night. 

From everything I have read it seems like it is best to have sex BEFORE ovulation. I have also read contradicting information about how soon after the LH surge you actually ovulate. Some sites say 12 hours or possibly less and others say 24-36 hours. I am REALLY hoping that it is on the later end because then I may actually have a chance. However, my gut is telling me it was probably too late. I am praying that I am wrong because I want this so badly! What do you guys think? Has anyone conceived from sex on the day after the smiley face? Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ideally, you want that O-1 or even O-2 timing from what I have read but you're only out when you're 12-24 hours AFTER O. I used those opks for a long while, and I tested 3x a day after I started getting flashing smiles. I always got my first solid in the afternoon (test line the same as the control), then hit the peak of my surge the next late morning/early afternoon (test line infinitely darker than control), and then it tapered off within a day. I also temp though so I would O the day after my first smile (about 30 hours from my first positive/ within 12 hours of my strongest positive). The conflicting information has to do a lot when how often people test. Because I test so frequently, it truly is about 36 hours from my FIRST positive or about 12 hours from my STRONGEST positive. But if I was only testing once a day I might O what looked like 12 hours from my positive. If that makes sense...

Long story short, if you're like me then you DTD on O day and you are still in! Best of luck!


----------



## floridagirl19

Thanks. This was really helpful. Sounds like I still have a chance, although I wish we had been able to Saturday and Sunday and not waited until Monday.

The only other thing that concerns me is that I read that freshly ejaculated sperm cannot fertilize the egg and that it needs several hours to go through the "capacitation" process. I hope that's not the case.


----------



## campn

Of course. The smiley face indicates that you could ovulate in the next few days. This is how I conceived both of my pregnancies. Whenever I got the smiley face I usually ovulated the next day. Best of luck hun!


----------



## DobbyForever

Looking back... I had a pregnancy where I had sex, the condom broke at like 2am... and I ovulated presumably about 8 hours later (I had the most intense O cramp ever). The egg is viable for 12-24 hours after O, so even if you had O+1 timing it is still possible. I have read stories where women only DTD O+1 with temping to confirm and still conceived. You are definitely in! When are you testing? I'm assuming Monday like Monday two days ago.


----------



## floridagirl19

Yes, we were intimate on Monday, the 13th (two days ago). I was going to try to test on the 23rd, which I believe would be 10 DPO. One of my close friends said she thinks that is too early. Any thoughts? I really want to know as soon as possible. I am driving myself crazy wondering if I am or not.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I love you. I haven't called it being intimate because SO doesn't do intimacy during bd lol. But .... I am a poas addict. once you break the seal, it becomes hard to stop taking test after test. If you can stomach seeing a negative and that stress of is it truly negative or am I just early, then test at 10dpo. If not, wait until 12-13dpo. I tend to get early bfps but even with my last set of twins I didn't get a nice line until 10dpo. My earliest was 7, but that was back when frer could reliably detect 5miu (I was at 7).


----------



## malia

I actually conceived 2 days after ovulation, I'm pretty certain. And that was the only day that cycle we dtd, so we assumed we couldn't get pregnant. So I don't think you're out :)


----------



## babyangel38

Thanks for all the replies. I didnt test yet. Im 10 days past ovulaton a couple of days ago i noticed that some. Clear stuff wasleaking ot of my nipples whiich is now milk when i squeeze it a little.. can that be a sign?


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't believe in signs lol I believe in pregnancy tests. My symptoms are mean to me gags sorry I am a cynic


----------



## fxmummyduck

I'm in the same boat! I got a positive opk in the morning Sat but tested again afternoon and pm and they were still positive but we didn't get to bd until Sunday afternoon. Feeling like it's too late but Im really hoping it's not. Currently think I'm 5 dpo so can't test for what feels like forever. I got bfns at 10 dpo my last pregnancy.


----------

